# New Brunswick - Looking for a Pull plow/box plow



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Looking for a pull plow for 1/2ton truck 
Looking at a new Daniels pull plow . Thought I'd check here for used one first .

Let me know what you have . 

Nothing with missing parts please. Would like a functional unit


----------

